# Player seeking group in Baltimore/Washington Metro Area



## ErichDragon (Feb 11, 2003)

Please email me at ehoffm1@gl.umbc.edu if you have a spot at your table.


----------



## village6 (Feb 27, 2003)

check out www.magmagamers.com for one of the area's most active gaming clubs.  Someone on their lists should be able to hook you up.

Be seeing you...
- 6


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 1, 2003)

Try out the yahoo groups link too:

dcrpg@yahoogroups.com


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey ErichDragon: I had a really active group for a while and I'm thinking about running a game again. I'll email you. 

Anyone else in this area (I'm in Columbia, MD) feel free to email me.


----------

